# And yet another good week for the grain markets



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it was another good week for commodities.....could it be $7.00 corn by March?

Stellar Week for Grain Prices | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Another prospectus for $7.00 Corn from Agday AgWeb TV: Marketing Channel









Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

So with that bullish outlook, if any of you decide you want to plant more corn, PM me...I am still selling in IN, OH, KY, TN, MI...can sell elsewhere but would have to put you in touch with someone in the area. Alfalfa as well for this spring, have to pay the bills...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, What brand seed corn are you selling? Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, I think a lot off people are scratching their head and wondering where all the corn went ?????


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Yep, I think a lot off people are scratching their head and wondering where all the corn went ?????


Been trying to tell you, it was never there in our area. Bins are running empty and feed mills and alky plants are getting nervous (increased basis). If there is corn in the bins, grain farmers have gotten fat in the last few years and do not need the cash so they are sitting tight.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Jim, What brand seed corn are you selling? Mike


Funk's Frontiersman out of Kentland, Indiana

http://www.cornguy.com/uploads/Pathfinder_for_web.pdf


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

haybaler 101, It might not be in your area, but there is a lot of corn stored in other states according to my friends that crop. That's why you see so many bins going up. Farmers are doing more marketing rather than getting beat up on the price. Working smarter!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> haybaler 101, It might not be in your area, but there is a lot of corn stored in other states according to my friends that crop. That's why you see so many bins going up. Farmers are doing more marketing rather than getting beat up on the price. Working smarter!


Good(short) article by Archer Financial ties into what NDVA HAYMAN says about corn stocks;

Corn Market Is Entering a Key Marketing Window

Regards, Mike


----------

